# Your favorite olympic event?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been watching the olympics every night, and enjoying it.

Just wondering what your favorite event/sport/game (whatever you want to call it) is, and why?

What is your least favorite, and why?

What do you think is the most challenging?

Do you have dreams of ever competing there?

Do you think we could convince them that planted aquaria should be a category?


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

being a canuck, how can i NOT say it's hockey 

i especially like the women's hockey, since the rules are a little different (body checking and the like), the game is more on skill level. whereas the men's game is a lot more physical, and it does get boring after a while.

the least favourite is the ice dancing, because in the past it's been so subjective in scoring. such as ballroom dancing. hopefully the new scoring system will correct the cheating by judges, and the deserving country gets the gold medal regardless of their country.

honestly, i think the most challenging is curling. have you ever tried throwing one of those things down the ice? and properly? it's freaky hard! you either throw it too hard so it crashes through and out, or not hard enough.

i would love to compete, if scratching and burping were an olympic sport. otherwise my walnut size lungs would not keep up.

again... ballroom dancing. anything is possible


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've been doing much more TV watching lately and have watched a good amount of the Olympics. By far, my favorite Winter Olympic event is Short Track Speed Skating. I find myself on the edge of my seat watching this. The speed and the closeness of the skaters is cool. I do find it similar to NASCAR in that manner and I also find myself wanting to see someone crash. 

As far as my least favorite sport it has to be Men's Figure Skating. I despise this so much I have to change the channel if it comes on. I would rather miss what comes next than sit through an interview with one of these guys or watch them skate! Granted, it takes more talent than I will ever have but I just can't sit through it!

Maybe I'm wierd, but I've never had any dreams about competing in the Olympics. I would love to try the Skeleton or Bobsled one day. At my age, the two man Bobsled would be best with me sitting in the back  The speeds those guys move has to be a great thrill. Something about the speed that gets me.

Trying to convince someone that Planted Aquaria needs to be an Olympic sport would be like trying to tell me an automobile driver (Nascar, NHRA, etc) is an athlete. It ain't gonna happen


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

JanS said:


> Do you think we could convince them that planted aquaria should be a category?


Speed Prunning?
Giant Water Change?

jB


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

All Skiing events......that high jump is amazing
and curling seems like it would be fun, I just wish I knew how scoring worked and what in the heck they are yelling about!


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

in curling, whomever gets closest to the center button gets a point. so if one team has 3 rocks closest to the center, they get three points.

the yelling and screaming is always towards the two grunts sweeping. the sweeping helps clean the ice and helps what path the rock is to go. this is benefits the "curl" of the rock, as you will notice the path of some/most rocks bend as they travel down the ice. too much sweeping can cause the rock to slide too much, or not enough sweeping will cause the rock to stop short or go off course.

besides... what other sports allow you to stop midway to have a smoke and a beer? at least that's what they tell me


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Nobody likes biathalon. What could be better than skiing and shooting? Let me tell you - it's not that easy to hit something when you're out of breath.


----------



## yme (Jul 25, 2005)

schaatsen!!!!! (or speedskating in english)

the best by far!!!!!

greets,

yme


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My favorites are speed skating & snowboard cross (new to the olympics this year). I like most any events that are fast paced and a little on the dangerous side. Another one that comes to mind is ski jumping.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I just can't seem to get into the Olympics this year. I used to love watching everything but skating.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I really like Lugging and Bobsleighing; but my favorite has to be ski jumping.

Least favorite has to be figure skating.

Most challenging; Nordic combined or curling.

No, but I always dreamed of being a professional soccer player.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Your favorite event is, and why? Snowboarding. Cuz it's fun to do _and_ watch

What is your least favorite, and why? Curling, yawn.

What do you think is the most challenging? I have to agree with quaic boy. What a tough event!

Do you have dreams of ever competing there? ound:

Do you think we could convince them that planted aquaria should be a category? Speed - "fish netting"? Freestyle pruning?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Try fishnetting zebra danios in a planted tank. When moving some from a 20 to a 46 they got caught after the plants and driftwood and right before the substrate.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Speedskating and snowboarding. No question. 

Go, Apollo!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I didn't realize it, but part of the US curling team is from my own neighborhood. They had a big homecoming event at the airport that's a few miles from my house.


----------

